# Best way to clean headliner?



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

2008 535i with Cream Beige interior. Have a few small gray areas (probably from my radar detector install). I can usually brush things like this off with a clean hand but these two areas aren't budging.....they aren't dark and dingy just enough to see that they aren't supposed to be there.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

take it back to the dealer it should be under warranty


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

lild said:


> take it back to the dealer it should be under warranty


Dirt is under warranty?


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

did you install the radar or some one else, if some one else, then be pissed and demand a full car detail. but seriously, if you have a vinyl head liner try some rubbin achol, if you got cloth try some interior cleaner such as rug cleaner, spray some on a rag and rub out, lightly.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Get some APC (all purpose cleaner) spray that on a clean folded towel and wipe the area in question....don't get the HL to wet its glued down and that can lift if it gets to wet....I've cleaned lots of HL this way with not issues


----------



## ocdetails (Oct 15, 2007)

or steam clean it just make sure not to over saturate the area.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

ocdetails said:


> or steam clean it just make sure not to over saturate the area.


Steam will melt the glue on a HL and the material will release it from the foam backing pad....you want to use cold applications on a HL....anything that is to hot on the material you run the risk of melting the glue


----------



## ocdetails (Oct 15, 2007)

Like i said don't oversaturate the area. Just enough to lift the dirt or stain and for the OP any real professoinal auto detailers with a professional steam cleaner could clean the dirty areas in less than 45 secs


----------



## devroots (Jul 11, 2007)

I use 3M upoulstry cleaner and a clean towel. Works very well.


----------

